# Stressful school environment



## GreyWolf (Feb 27, 2012)

Does anyone else find that being in a stressful environment makes their symptoms worse?When I'm at home I feel fine but as soon as I get to school (even if I haven't eaten that day) my IBS symptoms flare up. At the weekend I ate out with my friends, I was initially worried, but I was fine for the whole day and I think it might have been because I was relaxed.Does anyone feel the same? And have they found a way to relieve the stress? x


----------



## Bridget_12 (Dec 5, 2011)

Story of my life actually. My mom actually thinks I make up my stomach problems because I never have them when I'm at home.


----------



## Ilaria (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi!Yes It happens to me too.It's terrible,because when I stay at home I feel not so bad.I started to go to a psychologist but I see her only once a month so it's not very helpful.I advise you to contact a psychologist specially if your quality of life is not so high,maybe he will not resolve your syndrome but i think it's useful.


----------



## bn15152 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah but ive gotten used to having some of the side effects in school(just bloating and gas) so it is not that bad. Its quiet environments or with a girl that i have trouble with


----------



## hannah.elizabeth916 (Apr 23, 2012)

yeeessss! my doctor said stress makes ibs worse... :/ and school is a pretty stressful place for those of us with ibs!


----------



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

skljfdkkhkjhjk


----------



## School_kid (Jan 24, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean. I feel fine whenever I'm at home, but when I'm in any sort of quiet situation or a situation where I can't easily escape to go to the toilet, I just panic. And thanks Cassie that really helped me!!


----------



## SinéadHolmes (Mar 26, 2013)

i know this was posted ages ago but my ibs acts up in school sometimes and its always when im in french class


----------



## detectivemuffmuff (Apr 8, 2013)

OMG! I have panic attacks in class about potentially needing the washroom too! I always get the tingly abdomen  I have actually had to switch to a high school where I do most of the work at home because I can't handle sitting in class


----------

